# Hi there! MFA Prospectives for 2023? [LFS/CalArts/Emerson/NYU]



## TG1995

Hey everyone 

Here's a little bit about me - I'm a creative producer and amateur photographer, who's spent the last 6-7 years running creative, marketing and brand campaigns across Southeast Asia. Betwixt it all I built a mini production studio in Singapore....

Passionate about filmmaking, eager to hone my skills in a "structured" format, particularly one which gave me an end-to-end intensive in film, I decided to take the plunge and apply to Tisch-NYU, Chapman, FAMU and LFS last year (Fall 2022) cycle for the school's various MFA in Filmmaking programs. 

I got interviewed by Tisch, completely bungled it up and was rejected... Dream school, but truth be told I wasn't going to be able to afford it (I'm curious about the scholarships they offer, nevertheless)..
Was waitlisted by Chapman (which ended with a rejection recently); downright rejected by FAMU (awful interview process..I'm glad that one didn't work out); and have been accepted by LFS for an MA in Filmmaking - which I deferred (and am yet to properly accept) to Jan '23.

Currently, going through a bit of a spirally wormhole of self doubt - wondering if the LFS course is worth it (it's incredibly expensive, and I've heard mixed reviews thus far), and if I should pause from accepting, and instead re-apply to NYU (and Loyola Marymount, CalArts and Emerson).

Been following FilmSchool.org and absolutely love the community that's been built here (thanks Chris!). Thought I'd throw in my thoughts..and if there's anyone who's...

1. Been to/have thoughts on LFS (MFA in Filmmaking)
2. Been to/have thoughts on applying to Emerson (Media and Film)/Loyola Marymount (Filmmaking)/CalArts (Film Directing/Film & Video)

..I'd love to hear your thoughts!

(As to why I'm not applying/didn't apply to AFI/USC/UCLA... Trying to avoid cut-throat, extremely $$s schools for a smaller, more intensive cohort size).

Thanks much!


----------



## teyyana

Hi! It's nice seeing fellow SE Asian here.

I'm planning to apply to NYU this year, as well as USC for Spring 2023 and Columbia. If you don't mind me asking, did you get any feedback from NYU on why they didn't see you fit their program? Or if you want to talk, hit me up through DM!


----------



## Browncapital

What specifically are you looking for in a film program? (Outside of finances).

I just know those film programs you mentioned offer drastically different things. Do you know what you'd like to achieve while in film school and afterwards?


----------

